# Crash leaves Toronto UberX driver confused about insurance



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/201...to-uberx-driver-confused-about-insurance.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting that the vast majority of comments are negative to Uber. 

Most comments section are very pro Uber. 

It kinda looks like Uber is losing the PR battle.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

" Uber maintained its insurance’s unique nature can’t be disclosed publicly or it might be duplicated by competitors, but a Superior Court Justice ruled for the city last week."


LOL......maybe they'll apply for a patent for their insurance coverage as well.


----------

